# Insulated flex duct as a cyclone muffler



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I was looking over Bill Pentz's design for a cyclone muffler (http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/muffler.cfm) and I came across this tidbit

…it would have been easier to just use a length of fiberglass insulated HVAC flex duct in place of the muffler as a long enough length does a better job and costs far less. I tried that and he was right!

Has anyone given that a shot? How well does it work?


----------

